# Adapter for PC in Craftsman RT



## gtofan (Jun 29, 2006)

First off I want to say hi to everyone and look forward to being a part of this site. I have the Craftsman 26463 RT and would like to mount a Ridgid 2930 (PC 690 base) but naturally the supplied base is a craftsman only. Do I need to get their adapter plate and drill the holes myself or is there an other alternative?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome GTOfan. Your Bosch manufactured table (Craftsman 26463) does not offer a predrilled mounting plate to fit your router. It does have the nice feature of removeable yellow rings for different sized bit clearance. My suggestion is to purchase the Rousseau centering kit that matches your router. (Cost about $4 from Woodcraft) This kit includes a centering disk you push into your smallest yellow ring, a 1/4" shaft you mount in your routers collet, Pointed allen transfer screws and longer mounting screws. This kit makes for a simple, perfectly centered installation. You will also need the proper sized drill bit and a coutersinking bit. The unused mounting holes will not interfere with using your router table, but if it bothers you there is a replacement blank mounting plate available for about $25. The four mounting plate retaining screws for holding your plate to the table are best left in the package, you will not need them. Your yellow rings accept Porter cable style guide bushings. The Router Workshop guide bushings sold by Oak Park are larger and will not fit.


----------



## gtofan (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I ended up getting the blank from Sears today and got everything setup...can't wait to run some stock through it.


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

gtofan said:


> Thanks for the info, I ended up getting the blank from Sears today and got everything setup...can't wait to run some stock through it.


May I ask where you got the blank from? Did your local Sears stock it, or did you have to order it? If you ordered it, what is the part number? Thanks!


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

OK, nevermind, I found the plate myself online at Sears.


But now I have another question...can the insert rings be purchased somewhere


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

hiperco, The rings have to be ordered from Bosch or Sears parts department. If you do not have a local Skil / Bosch service center I would go to Lowe's and special order them there.


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> hiperco, The rings have to be ordered from Bosch or Sears parts department. If you do not have a local Skil / Bosch service center I would go to Lowe's and special order them there.


Thanks for the reply.

Do you (or anyone else) know the part numbers? For what its worth, I have the Harbor Freight ("Central Machinery") version of this table, and the motor and lift mechanism is totally worthless. (Bosch, Sears, and HF must all buy the design from the same factory in China). I need the plate (and rings) to make my HF version usable with my own (Hitachi) router...


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

OK, I guess I've stumped the panel 

A different request then...can someone with this Craftsman table post the COMPLETE model number? (A search for Sears parts with model number "26463" shows no matches...)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry about the delay, I am still on vacation and checking in when possible. Bosch builds the Bosch and Craftsman tables. Central Machinery is a chinese knock off of this design. There is no motor or lift mechanism on this table, not sure what you are speaking about. Lowe's has the complete Bosch parts catalog and is happy to special order any parts you need. When looking for a complete Sears part number it is posted on the web site next to the common part number. This table is Sears part #00926463000.


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, vacation and all 

I am willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that my Central Machinery version of this table comes out of the same factory in China as the ones labled "Bosch" or "Craftsman". The similarities are too striking to be a simple knock-off...mine just happened to come with a motor and lift assembly that have failed after very light use.

I'll support my theory by installing a Bosch or Craftsman table insert, that I predict will fit perfectly  

I hope to go to Lowes tomorrow to see if I can get the parts ordered.

Thanks again!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i found this ?? may not be what you want or looking for 

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...EARS&sid=I0008300030000100085&pid=00925333000


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Del, that is the mounting plate which fits both tables. The rings which reduce the inside diameter is what he is looking for. Tough to find at Sears, Thanks for looking!


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, I didn't get to Lowes today (ended up giving away our washer & dryer today to somebody that lost theirs in the major flooding we had in our region recently, so had to go shopping for a new set ASAP  )

Here are some pictures of the HF table, with my temporary MDF table insert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gtofan

If you can't get the inserts you want you can make them....
del. s. posted a router plate that will work and some else posted a tip about a book called Router Magic.
I did send off for the book just for kicks (13.oo bucks) and he was right,it shows you how to make the inserts that you want and need..(from 1/4" hole to 4" )
Al you need is some plastic and a rabbit bit and a jig to make them fit...

Or you can used the one you made out of MDF it should work fine.

Hope this helps

Here are the links they posted. ▼

Posted by del S.
you will need to drill some new holes for this one but it will work. ▼

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...0085&pid=00925333000&vertical=SEARS&ihtoken=1


Router magic
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/07...104-5196179-8475900?s=books&v=glance&n=283155


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For somebody who wants this type of table there is no doubt in my mind the HF table is the 3rd table in the set of clones. Priced at $179 versus $249 for the Craftsman or $299 for the Bosch makes this an easy choice. The 1 HP router which is included should be a nice conversation piece if nothing else.


----------



## hiperco (Jul 5, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> For somebody who wants this type of table there is no doubt in my mind the HF table is the 3rd table in the set of clones. Priced at $179 versus $249 for the Craftsman or $299 for the Bosch makes this an easy choice. The 1 HP router which is included should be a nice conversation piece if nothing else.


Don't forget to add the price of the table insert and rings to the $179 

Although the motor & lift mechanism are junk, I give HF credit for offering a refund. (Too much pain to send it back though, and the table and stand are quite sturdy and seem pretty nice...)


----------

